# Albino Spider



## mack1time

These were all shot on Sunday!
My first crazy Albino Spider!
So small and hard to get the exposure right but I ended up with 3 nice Shots
#3 Is my favorite.  he actually jumped off the leaf and hung like a pro in this position.
Then I found another lil guy spinning the most intricate web, so I tried to focus on his feverish work.
The individual strands he was creating were what I tried to focus on.

Please Let Me Know What You All Think of this Set




























Thanks for Viewing


----------



## Arran Lomas

Wow, spectacular, it's so white lol


----------



## photo28

I agree #3 is awesome! I actually saw a green one like that in a leaf held together by web.


----------



## STICKMAN

I think #3 is cool, thats one kong fu spider


----------



## TGaston

yea.. 3 is gonna have to be my fave also.


----------



## lextalionis

Very nice capture of a crab spider.

-Roy


----------



## KamaKazzy

Not albino, that species is just typically very unusually and brightly colored. I've always called them crab spiders.
Great pics!


----------



## Antarctican

Nice pics of the crab spider!


----------



## photo28

they walk like crabs also, the one that i found walked sideways with its "claws" pointed at me.


----------

